# best hooks for crab patterns



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A lot will depend on the size of the fly - and what you're targeting... For bonefish (small crabs) all I ever used was the standard Mustad 34007 in a size #4 or a #6... For permit I used something stouter, Mustad 7766, Tiemco 800s (now only availble in size #2 and smaller...) some of my crab flies are large enough to need a 1/0 hook - for those I'll use an Owner Aki hook. I know that some folks use crab flies for tarpon - but I'm not one of them....

Must admit that I don't find any use for crab flies these days since I'm not bonefishing and we're in the darker waters of the Everglades backcountry...

Hope this helps....


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

For most of my redfish flies, I use a Mustad 34007 in a #2-4. Sometimes I'll use an gamakatsu SC15 but those will need a wing to help it turn over. 

Bonefish flies I use a gammie SL45 in #4-6

Permit or larger game SL11-3H #1 or 2.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> A lot will depend on the size of the fly - and what you're targeting...


Tough to give much info without knowing this. For redfish on the flood tides I'll usually use something along the lines of an Gamakatsu SC15 #1, or the 34007. I've heard lots of guys like the Daiichi 2546, since it's pretty close to the SC15 but with a slightly longer shank (similar overall length, just a more U-shaped bend), and supposedly it's a little stronger.

I'm starting to experiment with some jig hooks too, since I think they require less weight to turn over and ride hook point up.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I like the Tiemco TMC 811S in #2 or #4. I like a longer shank to make EP crab bodies easier to tie.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

bryson said:


> Tough to give much info without knowing this. For redfish on the flood tides I'll usually use something along the lines of an Gamakatsu SC15 #1, or the 34007. I've heard lots of guys like the Daiichi 2546, since it's pretty close to the SC15 but with a slightly longer shank (similar overall length, just a more U-shaped bend), and supposedly it's a little stronger.
> 
> I'm starting to experiment with some jig hooks too, since I think they require less weight to turn over and ride hook point up.


I've been wanting to try jig hooks out for awhile now but the problem I've run into is I can't find many sources for a 45 deg jig hook in the right size. They all seem to be either huge bass fishing hooks or tiny trout fishing hooks. Can a playa get a No.2!? Let me know if you find a good source for them. Seems eagle claw is one of the few manufacturers and I'd have to buy a box of 100.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Umpqua S506H size 04 works well and come in 25 count packs.


----------



## Jveiguela (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you all. Your recommendations are very much appreciated.


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

I would go jig hook too. VMC 7161 goes down to #6 in a black nickel 60 degree jig hook. $9 for 100 pack through Do-it catalog. Makes a great Clouser and almost everything else hook too. I find fewer bite offs on mackerel with the jig hook. Still messing around with weed guard design on jig hooks. Anyone got weedguard input specifically for jig hooks?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

backbone said:


> I like the Tiemco TMC 811S in #2 or #4. I like a longer shank to make EP crab bodies easier to tie.


This!


----------

